# what to feed my russian tortoise??



## sashx1990 (Feb 5, 2012)

hello, i have had my russian tortoise since oct 2011 and we have tried 
carrots
spinach 
watercress
leaks
garden weeds
mushrooms
spring greens 
dark leaf cabbage

and a few she doesn't like are
strawberries 
tomatoes
grapes

any other suggestions she loves mushrooms they are her favourites but wanted to try something new.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2012)

Endive, escarole, turnip greens, mustard greens, chick weed, sow thistle, mallow...


----------



## Jason M (Feb 7, 2012)

Your russian does not like tomatoes.......now that is a shock, mine would eat nothing but tomatoes, but they only get a bit once a fortnight for a treat.
some shops sell living lettuce that mine like, looks really good in the cage as well


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 7, 2012)

here is one source for foods (overlaps with Yvonne's)
http://russiantortoise.org/russiantortoisediet.htm
Variety is the key. You can get 'Spring Mix' (or 'Rocket Mix' in UK) as a base, and then one other green from the list, when that's gone, get another.
Nice seed source:
http://www.herbiseed.com/pets/home/mix.aspx


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

dandelions too.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 7, 2012)

Great comments above. I would only add that, in Central Asia, the number one family of plants that Russian tortoises eat is the daisy/sunflower family. This includes lettuce, endive, escarole, and dandelion. Another family Russian tortoises often eat from is the buttercup family. However, these plants are bitter, and appear to help them get rid of parasites. Finally, Russian tortoises also like cruciferous plants, such as kale, cabbage, and mustard greens. These plants have oxalate in them, though, which affects calcium absorption, so they should be alternated with other plants. Russians also occasionally eat legumes, like clover, but these have a lot of protein in them.

Basically, a varied diet consisting mostly of leafy greens is what you want.

The occasional sliced fruit or grated carrot is fine, but these should not be fed frequently, because that would give your Russian tortoise digestive problems. Also, Russian tortoises appreciate the occasional snail, which provides protein and calcium. But again, these are not a common dietary item, so either give them snails only once in a while, or else just let them forage for snails on their own. Some tortoises also like to eat flowers sometimes.

BTW - You can also give them quality pelleted food, like Mazuri Tortoise Diet or ZooMed Natural Grassland Tortoise Food. Many (but not all) tortoises really go for these, and they are good for them. Like any food, though, use them as part of a wider variety in their diet.


----------

